# ahh... Summer... time for BBQs, Bikes and...



## zephyrblau (Jun 24, 2012)

ELECTROLYSIS ??!!  I'll flesh this out in a bit, but wanted to get it started. the BB is completely frozen as is the steerer & head tube.


----------



## Boris (Jun 24, 2012)

I guess you could always ride around on that Flying Ace while you're waiting.


----------



## partsguy (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been dipping parts for a while. I ran out of baking soda yesterday and the store was closed being after hours. Engine Brite too.


----------



## then8j (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok I'm totally interested. What are you doing? How did you know how to? And how does it work? 
I've always just torched the parts red hot till they come apart.......


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 25, 2012)

well... it's been 3 days & I can move the crank about 2" using a hammer. could be time for more drastic measures. 
a BIGGER hammer ! 



Dave Marko said:


> I guess you could always ride around on that Flying Ace while you're waiting.


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 25, 2012)

then8j said:


> Ok I'm totally interested. What are you doing? How did you know how to? And how does it work?
> I've always just torched the parts red hot till they come apart.......




Just don't tell me you've been doing this on "MY" Twin bar!  
I don't understand the chemistry, I just know it works. I googled 'rust removal' & took the YouTube route. stuff required; 12V battery charger, non-conducting (ie; plastic) container & a sacrificial anode (junk steel). the clips I viewed call for Arm & Hammer Washing Soda. this is different from conventional baking soda, but I'm not sure of the specifics. the process is kinda like plating in reverse. the object being derusted gets the negative lead & the rust is "attracted" to the junk steel. once everything is set up & you throw the switch, all submerged metal begins to produce hydrogen bubbles. (outdoors is good) one question I did have was, basically, how long does the "soup" last before it loses it's effectiveness ? after 72 hours the bubbles were still going strong.


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 25, 2012)

the tub has about 1/4" layer of orange stuff on the bottom.


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 25, 2012)

sacrificial anode. apparently stainless is not recomended due to the chromium content & disposal of the soup. I simply poured this out in the garden & no adverse effects (yet!)


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 25, 2012)

as indicated earlier 2" of movement was achieved (steady there Dave) time for more drastic measures. after applying a little "Kro oil" a 6 sided 1/2" drive socket & impact wrench finally succeeded in stripping the nut. Mr. Cutoff Wheel went through the locknut & grease seal. back to the hammer & got the crank to turn a complete revolution. eventually the ball bearings started to fall away along with a stream of rust. a much bigger stream than what is pictured here.


----------



## jkent (Jun 25, 2012)

*Where?*

Did you find that bike in the bottom of the ocean? LOL! thats alot of work


----------



## Boris (Jun 25, 2012)

Just a little grease, and it looks like your good to go, eh? Man, that is one crusty mess, but I'm enjoying the show. Thanks!


----------



## then8j (Jun 25, 2012)

BTW what are you working on anyway? Looks to me like a Shelby, or Hiawatha. What's the story with it? Looks like you pulled it out of the bay


----------



## Iverider (Jun 26, 2012)

Ball bearings?? are you sure that's not rabbit poop? Congrats on getting it apart. My condolences on the bottom bracket and crank.


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 26, 2012)

yes, a small metal rabbit whose real name is Russell, but goes by the nickname "Rusty"  the crank will have a proper burial 
the frame is one of two Airflows from Blues' secret stash & was essentially a gift. (cost of shipping only)


----------



## slick (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm digging on that crank, or what's left of it?? It would fit well in my yard art bike if you want to get rid of it?  Another Speedline Airflow will be born again! My army of Shelby Airflow boys is groing! Nathan, Jerry, and Danny, O MY!


----------



## zephyrblau (Jul 5, 2012)

hey Chris... yard art seems to be the direction most of this is heading unless someone thinks they can use any part of the main triangle or seat stays.


----------



## zephyrblau (Jul 5, 2012)

*stayed too long at the party ?*

a party that was held at the bottom of the swamp


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow! I'm glad that's not mine! I tend to try saving them all too. you should look at the thread where I made the rear end for my Streamline, maybe some insights I could offer on frame repair...


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jul 6, 2012)

I am shocked at the progress of this. im glad you bought this, it was headed to the trash can.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2012)

just goes to show... anything is savable!


----------



## zephyrblau (Jul 6, 2012)

37fleetwood said:


> Wow! I'm glad that's not mine! I tend to try saving them all too. you should look at the thread where I made the rear end for my Streamline, maybe some insights I could offer on frame repair...




definitely!  I was leaning toward the yard art idea, but now back in the other direction. ideally I would like to cannibalize another frame. making chain stays from scratch isn't out of the question. I'm wondering how one would "oval" a round tube... gradually back & forth in a vice & hand finish w/ a file ?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 6, 2012)

for the chain stays, I would rob a lesser frame, round tubes, I have a roller. leave your frame intact until all the parts are made so you can use it as the master pattern.


----------



## Johann (Jul 23, 2012)

*The secret is out.*

Testing methods to add patina to bikes.

Johann


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Aug 2, 2012)

Cool. Love the bubble bath /electrolysis!!!


----------

